# Jake has holes in his gums...



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

When I received Jake last year, his overall health was already poor (hence why he was dumped at 10 years old by his previous owner). His teeth are in extremely poor condition, with plaque and tarter build-up quite severe. However, he has several severe heart problems -- a heart murmur, a very enlarged heart, and a leaky heart valve. His heart is so enlarged, it's compressing his bronchial tube, as very evident on x-rays. Because of this, no vet will even consider putting him thru anesthesia, nor would I. So, a dental is out of the question, or it would've been done long ago.

As a result of all the plaque and tarter build-up, Jake has begun to get holes in his gums from on-going gum disease. The vet has started Jake on antibiotic pulse therapy -- 1 week of antibiotics once a month, every month, for the rest of his life. Currently, the antibiotic is Clindamycin, and this is on top of his heart medications, Enalapril and Lasix.

Does anyone know of any herbal or natural, non-sodium mouth rinses or sprays I could use to help keep the bacteria down in his mouth? Jake is on a very sodium restricted diet (raw diet) for his heart, so I can't use the more traditional stuff like Suzie's Tarter Control, because it's filled with massive amounts of sodium.

The vet has no suggestions on the mouth rinses, so I was hoping someone here would. Thanks!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Digit was getting pretty bad gum problems as he approached old age. I didnt know about dentists for dogs until he was up in age a bit so, he developed slight gum disease due to my ignorance and so I was in a rush to fix it before it got worse

The vet was doing the standard antibiotics and such and I continued with that along with seeking advice from a holistic vet.

I gave him 30 milligrams of coenzymeQ10 per day. Its a natural occuring enzyme that helped the swelling much quicker. And the redness disappeared within 3 days of giving it to him. I got it at my local health food store.

Vitamin C was also recommended to boost the immune system. Her main worry was the fact bacteria in the mouth can sometimes slip into the bloodstream affecting kidneys and heart. 

And I also brushed his teeth with a hydrogen peroxide solution and baking soda.. Boy he hated that part.

Good luck with your boy!


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I'll try the baking soda and peroxide mix. How much and how much of each to mix together? (Do you mix, or do them seperately?)

I really wish he could've had a dental done -- all my guys get full dentals each year to keep their teeth and gums healthy. But I rescued Jake so late in his life, his heart was already very bad, making anesthesia out of the question. But his poor teeth and gums...

He's on a raw diet, but I grind his meals. Any chewing on hard things like bones, and he refuses to eat. In the beginning, he was interested in the beef marrow bones with the meat attached, but I think his teeth just got too sore to chew the bones anymore.

I am into herbal and natural health for my guys too, and for Jake's health problems, he gets the following supplements in his diet:

CoQ10 - 50mg's daily
Vitamin C Scorbate Powder (Solid Gold Brand) - 500mg's daily
Taurine - 1,000mg's daily
Vitamin E - 200mg's daily
Cosequin Glucosamine/Chondroitin - 500mg/400mg respectively daily

Thanks for the tip about the baking soda/peroxide. Let me know the amounts and I'll get started on that right away!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I would dip my finger brush in the peroxide, then dip finger in dry baking soda. Then i would rinse with water.

I also was told to give a 4 inch by 4 inch square of raw steak or a tough cut of beef.Something that would take work to chew. Digit would knaw on it like it was no tommorrow. He chewed it like it massaged his gums. Plus it helped clean the teeth....But he wouldnt do bones. Plus, Raw veggies helped too.


Good Luck with your sweety!


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

check out this stuff. i don't have experience with heavy tartar and it's use, but it has helped with mine... their breath and their mild tartar (i brush too since they like that)


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

mylittlebecky said:


> check out this stuff. i don't have experience with heavy tartar and it's use, but it has helped with mine... their breath and their mild tartar (i brush too since they like that)


Petzlife was recommended on a couple of other boards I'm on. They were very pleased with it.

Are you serious, your dogs like their teeth brushed?


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Thanks DM, I'll try the baking soda/peroxide tonight, and I'll look at the store today for a nice steak (I was eyeing those the other day for him... )

Jake HATES having his teeth brushed. In fact, all my guys do with the exception of Bo. I guess it's because I resuced them all late in their lives and was never able to start out the experience of brushing their teeth when they were still puppies. Though Triumph is still a puppy, so I am going to start him early...

Patt, thanks for the tip of the Petzlife, I'll definitely look into it.

I was using Suzie's Tarter Control, as it's highly recommended here at different vets, and at the specialty pet store, they can't keep it in stock. However, it's extremely full of sodium, so I don't use it anymore except for Blue, because I cannot brush his teeth properly due to how his mouth is. So it helps keep the plaque and tarter build-up under control, as he's getting too old for a dental.

Thanks for all the advice guys!!


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

patt: they looove their teeth brushed... in fact, i have an electric children's toothbrush that when my jrt hears it, she will come running! it's pretty hilarious. she has very large teeths though for such a tiny dog. i think hers are bigger than the pb.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I've never heard of any dog wanting their teeth brushed. I have to agree that must be pretty funny. You are one lucky lady.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

My vet sells this gel stuff, its blue. You put it on their gums once a day and it is supposed to clean their mouth. I don't know the name of it. It lasts a few months before it goes bad (it turns green, and then you need a new one) and you have to keep it in the fridge.


----------

